# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Networking & Wireless > [ubuntu] how to find MAC Address

## CrHaRcIzS

how do you find out what the MAC Address for the wireless internet is??

----------


## amauk

```
ifconfig
```

You're looking for the "HWaddr" entry

----------


## Iowan

*ifconfig -a* should all available interfaces - even if down. 
*lshw -C network* should also work, but it takes a bit more digging to find.

----------


## Zordkhan

My experience (2 days) teaches me that in the latest version (9.10) the command ifconfig gives me no information about the wireless adapter. For that, I had to use iwconfig, but that doesnt tell me the MAC address.

----------


## Vaphell

try *hwinfo --wlan*

----------


## s.fox

> My experience (2 days) teaches me that in the latest version (9.10) the command ifconfig gives me no information about the wireless adapter. For that, I had to use iwconfig, but that doesnt tell me the MAC address.


Hello,

Have you tried:



```
ifconfig | grep HWaddr
```

----------


## odysseusjak

Right click on the network connection in the panel and select 'Connection Information'.  The second line, 'Hardware Address' shows you the MAC address.

----------


## sgosnell

That gives you the MAC address of your computer, not the access point.  iwconfig in a terminal will give you the address of the access point.

----------


## Iowan

> how do you find out what the MAC Address for the wireless internet is??


I suppose it's worth asking which MAC address you seek - the wireless adapter (in your computer) or the access point?

----------

